# Integrate remote server into LAN

## hasan.karahan81

Hi,

I've a fast internet connection and a remote gentoo box with media files on it; now

 I want to integrate that remote server into my local LAN, so

 that I can run minidnla on that remote server, so

 my local TV sees the minidnla service on my remote server.

I that possible? I use a Siemens Gigaset router, and my remote server sits in a data center; the TV is in my LAN. Which approach should I use? People usually use VPN to connect the other way around.. I've now idea which approach I should investigate further: VLan, WAN, bridge.. a little lost.  :Confused: 

Regards,

Blackhan.

[/list]

----------

## wcg

This site seems aimed at the sort of task you describe:

http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch35_:_Configuring_Linux_VPNs

----------

## AngelKnight

 *hasan.karahan81 wrote:*   

> I've a fast internet connection and a remote gentoo box with media files on it; now
> 
>  I want to integrate that remote server into my local LAN, so
> 
>  that I can run minidnla on that remote server, so
> ...

 

I can't comment on the minidnla bits, but I'm using Linux bridging combined with OpenVPN to stretch what looks like 1 ethernet segment across three different systems across the united states.  It basically looks like a weird LAN connection where from any one point, the other two hosts are either 40ms or 75ms away.

----------

